
The Power of 'Good Enough' - SonicSoul
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2015/03/the-power-of-good-enough/387388/?utm_source=pocket&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=pockethits&single_page=true
======
wodenokoto
It's better than good, it's good enough.

